# وحدة الجراحة الكهربائية..



## المسلم84 (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يحتوي الملف المرفق على كتيب الصيانة لوحدة الجراحة الكهربائية
electrosurgical generator

وشكراا

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير .

تسلم لعطاءك كما عودتنا .

تفبل تقديري واحترامي.

البغدادي


----------



## مقشش (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا 
مشروع تخرجي هو monopolar port in esu ممكن لو سمحت يا بشمهندس اي حاجة متعلقة بالموضوع


----------



## المسلم84 (27 أغسطس 2008)

:75:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا:
أخي مقشش ممكن توضح اكثر عن مشروعك؟
ثانيا:
في الملف المرفق شرح عن جهاز الجراحة الكهربائية

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم..


----------



## المسلم84 (27 أغسطس 2008)

*sorry*

عفوا بس صار عطل :18:

الملف تحت الخدمة الان....


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ع الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مقشش (1 سبتمبر 2008)

عفواً على التأخير بالاجابة يا مهندس مسلم 84
مشرع تخرجي على جهاز الجراحة الكهربائية وفي الهارد وير سيكون انشاء الله على monopolar port وأريد بعض الدوائر لهذا المنفذ مثل دوائر rf و التحكم و الجهد العالي و patient plate circuits ,التسليم سيكون بعد رمضان


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا طالبة في المرحة الرابعة قسم هندسة الأجهزة الطبية
ممكن تساعدوني في اختيار جهاز طبي لمشروع التخرج
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مقشش (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخت المهندسة البغدادية شوفي انت تميلين الى اي مجال وبعدها يكون اختيار المشروع سهل


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الرد
انا أبحث عن جهاز طبي أستطيع تصنيعه
و أبحث عن الدوائر الالكترونية للجهاز
اعتقد اني اريد أحد الأجهزة المختبرية
لكني محتاجة لنصيحة


----------



## مقشش (9 سبتمبر 2008)

ايش هو الجهاز 
لعلى وعسى ...........................................................


----------



## المسلم84 (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أختي المهندسة البغدادية
نصيحتي لك:
إنك تشوفي مشاريع تخرج السنوات الماضية وتحاولي اطوري فيها او تضيفي عليها ميزات أخرى
مثلا(اذا كان الجهاز يعمل من المأخذ الكهربائي فجعليه يعمل على البطارية,او اذا كان الجهاز يعمل سلكيا فحوليه الى لاسلكي,وغيرهاا...)
وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (9 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكركم على الرد و الاهتمام بالموضوع
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## feras88 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شياي شكرا على مجهوداتكم بس عندي طلب ياريت تساعدوني لو في حد عنده السيرفس مانوال لجهاز الجراحة الكهرربية ماركة gima يا ليت ينزله وله جزيييييييييييييل الشكر


----------



## المهندسه زوله (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود قيم.....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القائد العام (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ياباشمهندس دائما تاتى بالجديد


----------



## المهندس بلكس (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي العزيز


----------



## م ج طنطاوى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الملف:33::3:


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مليون شكر على الملف


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر ع الملف الثانى
بس الملف الاول عبارة عن
pump generator
عموما مشكور ع ال2
تحياتى


----------



## المسلم84 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي على التنبيه 
فعلا شو هالغلطة...


----------



## ghost_adel (20 يناير 2009)

جزال الله كل خير:75:


----------



## scorpion1988 (26 يناير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررر دائما تزودنا بالمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## SAEED BALTEM (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي العظمه يا مهندس


----------



## blackhorse (13 فبراير 2009)

تسلم يا اخى الكريم ومشكور عالمجهود


----------



## علاء المغامر (17 فبراير 2009)

مشروعي هو وحدة الجراحة الكهربائة


----------



## جنتلمان القاهره (26 فبراير 2009)

انا محتاج كتالوج الصيانة لجهاز فيرى لاب فورس 2
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## therarocky (28 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ومشوق للغاية 
مشكوووووووور جدا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا 
وجعل الله ذالك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amod (28 فبراير 2009)

رااااائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## therarocky (1 مارس 2009)

مشكووووور جدا اخي العزيز 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## reed (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا المهندس محمد كارم محمود انامهندس اجهزة طبية من يعرف شركة لصيانة الاجهزة الطبية تريد فنى للصيانة ورجل مبيعات ممكن يبلغنى ضرورى


----------



## علي المهندس (25 أبريل 2009)

May God Bless You
Thanks


----------



## غادة سعد (27 أبريل 2009)

يا كذابين مافي شي شو هاد


----------



## المسلم84 (27 أبريل 2009)

:81::70::57:


غادة سعد قال:


> يا كذابين مافي شي شو هاد



:59::59::59:


----------



## مهندس عرفان (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي 
يسلموا ها الايدين على الموضوع


----------



## ENG.Q8ya (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكوور اخوي المسلم
.. جد وفرت علي مجهود كبير ..


جزاك الله خير

،،
اســتــغفر الله
أســـتــغــفــر الله
أســتـــــغـــفـــر الله​


----------



## ابو الرائد غزة (1 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمدعبدالعباس حسن (6 يوليو 2009)

اشكركم على الرد و الاهتمام بالموضوع
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمار المتوكل (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكور مشرفنــــــا القدير


----------



## velvet rose (25 يوليو 2009)

اذا في امكانية انو تزودونا بأفكار عن مشاريع التخرج أو انو تكون صفحة للموضوع و شكرا


----------



## salwa1 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## الآغا ياسر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

رمضان كريم وخواتم مباركة


----------



## الآغا ياسر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اشيرو علي في مشروع للتخرج .. جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ghost_adel (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر على الاجتهاد


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شاكر ومقدر طرحكم الجميل


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedka83 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## حمزه نجيبه (17 نوفمبر 2009)

كيف احصل على ملف الجرحة


----------



## amiesab (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكورين وجزاكم الله كل الخير على عطائكم وعلى الافادة القيمة
amiesab


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (4 يناير 2010)




----------



## فداء (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadba (6 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## عيسى المقطري (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## فداء (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ع مجهودكم الطيب


----------



## مهندس عرفان (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد هاشم الطائى (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
الى المهندسة البغدادية افضل نصيح اني يكون مشروع التخرج الخاص بك هو وحدة الجراحة الكهربائي"(surgcal unit)


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (22 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله الخير
مشكوووووووووور


----------



## issam88 (18 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmadba (22 مارس 2011)

مشكوررر


----------



## ibrahimee (31 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


أحبكم في الله ,,,,إقبلوني أخاً صغيراً بينكم أخوكم إبراهيم التعمري من الأردن طالب هندسة طبية


----------



## haedar alrobae (24 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (30 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الى الاخوة الاعزاء اود ان اصنع جهازmonopolar port او جهاز يخرج شرارة لازالة الثاليل بشكل بسيط وليس معقد اذا تملكون مخطط الكتروني فلا تبخلون علي والله لايظيع اجر المحسنين


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (1 يوليو 2011)

ية مافيش مشاركة ولااي رد ارجو المساعدة


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (3 يوليو 2011)

يعني مفيش جواب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (15 يوليو 2011)

فيم يستخدم جهاز الدايسيرم


----------



## mohammed.madani (15 يوليو 2011)

تسلم على والموضوع والملف


----------



## استبرق غسان (15 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## جحاجحا (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## أبو المصطفى (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hisham badawi (29 يناير 2012)

:63:انا اريد عمل جهاز طبي ولكني اريد من احد مساعدتي


----------



## hisham badawi (29 يناير 2012)

:13:
انا اريد عمل جهاز طبي لذالك اطلب المساعدة


----------



## hisham badawi (30 يناير 2012)

:67:اريد المساعدة 
ماهي كمية التيار الذي يتحملها الدماغ البشري


----------



## shukabi (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## zaher bitar (4 مايو 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## المسلم84 (16 ديسمبر 2018)

^^


----------

